# 60+ mph



## chrisbcrunch (Jun 17, 2005)

I seen the menace go super fast it says 70+ i was wondering i know most vehicles dont go that fast. but say i got either jato/savage/ or something similar and it only does normally like 35 mph or so, as the menace speed, can you upgrade them to go super fast (jato/savage/rc10gt ect..)? i know most people will say you wouldnt want to but i just want to know if you can and if so what kind of engine would it be ect... to do it?


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

Something similar to a Jato/Savage? ...the Jato and the Savage are probably the most dissimilar vehicles when compared to each other.


Savage:
4WD
.21 and larger engine
Monster Truck
Big Tires
Lots of Ground Clearance
8 Shocks
ETC ETC ETC

Jato:
Stadium Truck
2WD
Stadium Truck Tires
Low Ground Clearance
4 Shocks


----------



## chrisbcrunch (Jun 17, 2005)

similar i ment of either the stadium/mt if you could make them as fast as menace or near with like a new engine or something and can you make them 3 speed or something to make it go way faster just wondering if its possible ?


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

With enough time and money anything is possible. Chances are if you achieved this speed you would only do it once and then have a pile of parts afterward.

Just some warning vehicles that advertise high speeds are pieces of crap with a big engine and tend to break alot.


----------



## tdyoung58 (Feb 23, 2002)

I have a Associated 10L2 that have 10 cells in, 5 on each side that was clocked by radar at 86 MPH . . . it tokk a while for it to get there and it was in a straight line but It did it


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

HPI has realised (i think that's how u spell it?) the new 3-speed for the savage. it comes in a kit or assembled, but I think it increases bottom-end by 10% and top-end by 10 or 15% I can't remmember which, but it sounds cool!!!!!


----------

